# Serafini contro Suma e viceversa



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mauro Suma attacca Luca Serafini apostrofandolo come "Il portavoce della cordata Maldini che nutre odio per Galliani perché non ha rinnovato il contratto all'amico Ambrosini".

Serafini, su Facebook, replica:"Grazie per le vostre numerose segnalazioni circa il presunto attacco diretto contenuto in un comunicato a firma dell'addetto stampa dell'Ischia Calcio.Nessun commento: si risponde a qualcosa e a qualcuno, non a niente e a nessuno".


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Un lecchino e un surfista sull'onda


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Suma attacca Luca Serafini apostrofandolo come "Il portavoce della cordata Maldini che nutre odio per Galliani perché non ha rinnovato il contratto all'amico Ambrosini".
> 
> Serafini, su Facebook, replica:"Grazie per le vostre numerose segnalazioni circa il presunto attacco diretto contenuto in un comunicato a firma dell'addetto stampa dell'Ischia Calcio.Nessun commento: si risponde a qualcosa e a qualcuno, non a niente e a nessuno".




tutti e due patetici...


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> si risponde a qualcosa e a qualcuno, non a niente e a nessuno".


----------



## numero 3 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Serafini è stato allontanato da Milan Channel proprio per dissapori con Suma..era l' unico che diceva le cose come stanno...infatti ora quel canale è una farsa continua piena di lecchini e nessuna voce fuori dal coro.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Suma distrutto. 
A me Sersfini non fa impazzire, peró Suma farebbe bene a cambiare mestiere. Scrive gli editoriali più orripilanti del web.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2015)

Non meritano parole questi due personaggi, ridicoli entrambi.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Serafini è stato provocato, anche duramente, quindi è giusto che abbia risposto.


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma distrutto.
> A me Sersfini non fa impazzire, peró Suma farebbe bene a cambiare mestiere. *Scrive gli editoriali più orripilanti del web.*



Vero terrificanti con l'aggravante dei titoli lunghissimi come quelli dei film della Wertmuller.

Avendo avuto milanchannel per 10 anni il mio supporto incondizionato va a Serafini.
Suma sapendo come lavora è indifendibile, uno che apostrofa in malo modo i tifosi che in teoria gli pagano lo stipendio. Ma ho l'impressione che non siano loro che glielo paghino ma bensì il suo amichetto pelato che lecca in modo abominevole.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque con "addetto stampa dell'Ischia Calcio" Serafini l'ha praticamente annientato


----------



## Ciachi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tutta la vita con serafini!!! Ho tolto M channel proprio perché MARIO Suma (come lo chiamo Berlusconi in diretta e lui Nn disse nulla!!!) non prende MAI ma proprio mai posizione!!! Difende incondizionatamente il suo padrone e l operato inutile di tutta la famiglia!!!! Serafini almeno ha il coraggio di dire le cose come stanno (Maldini,Ambrosini,SEEDORF etc etc)!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Scusate, come mai queste critiche a Serafini? Suma l'ha provocato e lui ha risposto, in maniera assai elegante aggiungerei.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Febbraio 2015)

Suma è un viscido e una persona orribile.

Forza Serafini


----------



## Dexter (1 Febbraio 2015)

Serafini è una persona da stimare. Ed io non gradisco sempre i suoi editoriali,anzi.


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> tutti e due patetici...



cosa c entra serafini nel fatto di essere patetico?
Tanto per fare 2 paragoni con 2 politici...Suma è il borghezio del giornalismo serafini è kennedy o churchill.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scusate, come mai queste critiche a Serafini? Suma l'ha provocato e lui ha risposto, in maniera assai elegante aggiungerei.



Ma infatti non ho capito. Mi pare che dica più o meno le stesse cose che diciamo noi.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scusate, come mai queste critiche a Serafini? Suma l'ha provocato e lui ha risposto, in maniera assai elegante aggiungerei.



Infatti...


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ma Suma non si vergogna a nominare Maldini? Ma come si permette?


----------



## hiei87 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ci si lamenta del fatto che il 99% dei giornalisti non abbia mai il coraggio di andare contro la società, poi si critica Serafini (e a volte persino Boban), accusandolo di cavalcare l'onda o di dire sempre le stesse cose...
Ovviamente Serafini ha ragione. Vabbè che contro suma parteggerei pure per la reincarnazione di Hitler...


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scusate, come mai queste critiche a Serafini? Suma l'ha provocato e lui ha risposto, in maniera assai elegante aggiungerei.



la citazione sull'Ischia e' geniale


----------



## Ciachi (1 Febbraio 2015)

Suma semplicemente patetico!!!! Poi parlare di Maldini!!!! Si sciacquasse la bocca sto lecchino!!!


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un lecchino e un surfista sull'onda





666psycho ha scritto:


> tutti e due patetici...





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Non meritano parole questi due personaggi, ridicoli entrambi.



avete espresso benissimo il mio pensiero


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2015)

Ho conosciuto Luca Serafini di persona e posso garantire che, oltre ad essere gigante, è anche una persona squisita e un grande professionista..
Non un buffone esaltato.


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ho conosciuto Luca Serafini di persona e posso garantire che, oltre ad essere gigante, è anche una persona squisita e un grande professionista..
> Non un buffone esaltato.


Sono daccordo

Poi se qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire sull'onda. E' normale che anni fa, come noi, era contento dell'operato della società e ora, come noi, lo critica. Non capisco cosa dovrebbe fare, prendere una posizione e non scostarsi a dispetto dei risultati? 
A parte il fatto che oltre ad essere un tifoso è un giornalista e quindi dovrebbe criticare sempre come dovrebbe fare una stampa libera. Ma noi non siamo abituati a questo. Siamo abituati ai Pellegatti, ai Suma che qualunque cosa succeda va sempre tutto bene.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> cosa c entra serafini nel fatto di essere patetico?
> Tanto per fare 2 paragoni con 2 politici...Suma è il borghezio del giornalismo serafini è kennedy o churchill.




beh dai..ste robe di facebook,tweet..sono bambinate... tutto qua...non é un attacco ne a serafini e suma.. Poi ognuno reagisce come vuole... ma io trovo patetico "insultarsi" via i sociale.... lasciamo ste cose ai bambini....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Suma attacca Luca Serafini apostrofandolo come "Il portavoce della cordata Maldini che nutre odio per Galliani perché non ha rinnovato il contratto all'amico Ambrosini".
> 
> Serafini, su Facebook, replica:"Grazie per le vostre numerose segnalazioni circa il presunto attacco diretto contenuto in un comunicato a firma dell'addetto stampa dell'Ischia Calcio.Nessun commento: si risponde a qualcosa e a qualcuno, non a niente e a nessuno".



Serafini ha sempre il mio appoggio incondizionato.

Suma che parla di "cordata Maldini" bollando Paolo come un nemico deve vergognarsi, dovrebbe sciacquarsi la bocca prima di parlare di certi personaggi.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mauro Suma attacca Luca Serafini apostrofandolo come "Il portavoce della cordata Maldini che nutre odio per Galliani perché non ha rinnovato il contratto all'amico Ambrosini".
> 
> Serafini, su Facebook, replica:"Grazie per le vostre numerose segnalazioni circa il presunto attacco diretto contenuto in un comunicato a firma dell'addetto stampa dell'Ischia Calcio.Nessun commento: si risponde a qualcosa e a qualcuno, non a niente e a nessuno".



Da quello che leggo Serafini mi sembra una persona schietta ed equilibrata,magari su qualche cosa non la penso come lui,ma se critica è perchè come noi guarda in faccia la realtà triste di questi ultimi tempi e dice ciò che pensa,grazie al cielo!Suma neanche mi spreco a commentarlo,dopo questa frecciatina a Maldini ha scavato il fondo ed è andato oltre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Febbraio 2015)

suma che attacca serafini perché vuole maldini in società

ok, posso andare a imprecare


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Serafini ha sempre il mio appoggio incondizionato.
> 
> *Suma che parla di "cordata Maldini" bollando Paolo come un nemico deve vergognarsi*, dovrebbe sciacquarsi la bocca prima di parlare di certi personaggi.



È la frase che mi ha turbato di più. Suma tifa Galliani.

Serafini elegante e acuto, come sempre


----------

